# Root ranger



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking to get a root ranger for my cart jetter.
I have a general jm 2900, 
4 gpm @ 3000 psi.
Are they made to work with these specs out the box ?
And I've seen other knock off brands, double barrels etc.. Reason I say knock off is I don't believe they were made by rigid, saw them on other websites. 
Are they any good?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't have answer, but how do you like your 2900? I really like our 1500, and am considering bugging the boss to add to the arsenal.


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

422 plumber said:


> I don't have answer, but how do you like your 2900? I really like our 1500, and am considering bugging the boss to add to the arsenal.


No complaints, love it.
Good power and flow for what I do.
Hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Are you currently using it on roots?


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> Are you currently using it on roots?


No, I snake any suspect root lines.
Jet in restaurants, and outside drains.
Looking to use the jet more with the warm weather coming. Most of my mains are residential so I figure time to invest in a root nozzle.


----------

